# WW2 Aviation Museum in CO



## joker_86z28 (Jan 19, 2013)

I've recently been doing some volunteer work at this museum, National Museum of World War II Aviation - Home It is here in Colorado Springs, CO it has been open to the public since Oct' 2012 and it is open Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays from 9:45am to 4pm. They are working to make in the future to have interactive galleries. Very interesting pieces of aviation history from The flying tigers to the doolittle raid to one piece I found exciting of a soldier who got shot down and kept a journal every day, who escaped capture for 2 months until he maid his way back to his unit. They have a B25 that was used in the movie Pearl harbor to launch off a carrier. they have a few aircraft in the museum that they rotate and all but 1 are in flying condition which is a genuine republic razorback thunderbolt that is planned on getting a full resto. also they are currently working on 5 p38 lightnings with actual combat time but those are at westpac restorations which is right next door and no pictures are allowed in westpac.


----------



## joker_86z28 (Jan 19, 2013)

the man in the front of the p47d is an original Tuskegee airman who showed up today. also getting worked on in another hanger is a F4U corsair, hellcat, and a tigercat. I didnt get to many pics since my phone was about to die. On a side note, is there anyone I could get into contact with about if someone wants to donate to this museum like models/dioramas, books, memorabilia ?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree, that's awesome!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2013)

Really neat pictures. 


Wheels


----------



## joker_86z28 (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks yall, this saturday we are having a few ww2 vets stop by.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2013)

joker_86z28 said:


> thanks yall, this saturday we are having a few ww2 vets stop by.



Full report with pictures.....get that phone charged up!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice, I'll have to check them out next time I travel that way. If you are asking about donating to that museum yourself, it is best to talk to the director. I've had a couple of my models displayed in museums before and usually it just takes talking to someone there. Usually they are open for donations as long as it in line with the exhibits.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2013)

Good stuff!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Full report with pictures.....get that phone charged up!


OH will do, already have my camera with fresh batteries!


----------

